# Faupax Liquid Metal i7700k



## wdkhifi (8. Mai 2017)

Servus, ich tauschte heute bei meiner geköpften CPU die WLP durch Liquid Metal (phobya lm). Es war mein erster Versuch mit Flüssigmetall und leider spritzte mir ein Tropfen beim erstmaligen Dosieren auf das PCB. Ich schob den Tropfen vorsichtig zurück auf die PCB und tupfte mit einem Taschentuch vorsichtig den Rest weg. Danach tupfte ich ganz vorsichtig mit einem leicht befeuchteten Wattestäbchen mit Azedon die Ecke ab. 

Auf dem Bild ist auf der linken Seite die Fläche zu sehen. Da ich leider keinen Alkohol bzw Propanol zur Hand hatte, baute ich die CPU nun wie auf dem Bild sichtbar ein und alles funktionierte. Die Werte sind ein Traum und bisher kann ich nichts feststellen. Meine Frage nun an die erfahrene Community, welche Folgeschäden könnten daraus entstehen? Sollte ich die CPU so nun eingebaut lassen oder nochmal den Heatspreader lösen und mit geeigneten Mitteln die Fläche besser reinigen? 

Ich habe irgendwie Angst, dass in ein paar Monaten mir die CPU abraucht, weil sich vllt irgendwas hineinfrisst *rolleyes* 

Ich danke bereits für aufklärende Antworten und bitte nicht zuviel Angst machen  

Grüße,

Manuel


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2017)

Dann nehme ich dir mal die Angst:

1.) An der beschmutzten Stelle sind keinerlei Bauteile/SMDs die du kurz schließen könntest, sprich selbst wenn du das ganze PCB hier mit Metall zukleisterst würde es höchstwahrscheinlich keinen UNterschied machen
2.) Wenn jetzt alles funktioniert wie es soll wird das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch so bleiben - denn bei Kurzschlüssen an CPUs gibts in der Regel nur geht oder geht nicht (vollständig). Folgeschäden gibts in dem Sinne keine, die entstehen dann später durch zu hohe Spannungen bzw. hartes OC. 
Anders gesagt: WENN das schlimm gewesen wäre hättest du die CPU in dem moment wo du sie eingebaut und eingeschaltet hast getötet (du hättest VORHER fragen müssen^^). Da sie noch lebt wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2017)

och incredible...wäre doch viel schöner gewesen ihn noch ne weile zu quälen im laufe des abends hätte man ihn dann aufgeklärt


----------



## wdkhifi (8. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und das beruhigt mich doch sehr  Ich hatte mich so geärgert, dass ich den ersten Dosiertropfen nicht auf ein Tuch machte, ich hatte vorher noch dran gedacht, aber als die Die blank war, wollte ich nur noch loslegen...  

Zwei kleine Fragen hätte ich jedoch noch, ich habe den Heatspreader nicht verklebt, sollte ich ihn nun mal öffnen müssen (oder wollen) müsste ich denke das gesamte alte Liquid Metal entfernen oder? Und wenn ja, wie und mit welchem Mittelchen könnte man bedenkenlos auf der Die und PCB putzen (schrubben) um die alten Reste zu entfernen? 

Beste Grüße,

Manuel


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

In der Regel ist Flüssigmetall langlebig.
Im Grunde wird man den Heatspreader nicht mehr abnehmen müssen.

Hierzu habe ich selbst für meine CPU UHU-Hochtemperatursilikon verwendet.
Hierbei kann es am Rad des Heatspreader ganz dünn auftragen werden.
Weniger ist mehr... denn zu viel könnte den Abstand zur DIE wieder vergrößern.

Zudem solltest du eine kleine Stelle ohne den Silikon lassen, damit der Druck ausgeglichen werden kann.
Ist Original von Intel auch so verklebt. Siehst du auf dein Bild vom Abdruck/Restkleber noch.

Kann dir keine Langzeit Erfahrung  geben, denn ich habe meine ja nicht mehr öffnen müssen.
Habe aber mal auch eine geköpfte CPU nach etwa einer Stunde erneut geöffnet und hier konnte ich mit Propanol alles restlos entfernen.
Flüssigmetall soll soweit was ich hierzu zum Teil schon gelesen habe sich nach langer Zeit auch einbrennen... wird falls es der Fall sein soll schwer zu entfernen und zum Teil nicht ohne weg schleifen möglich sein.

Die Aussagen sind hierzu aber etwas umstritten, denn manche meinen es würde sich problemlos einfach entfernen lassen, andere meinen das das ganze so stark verbunden war das ein Trennen sehr schwer war.
Wenn sich das ganze wirklich einbrennen könnte, würde ich dir sogar empfehlen den Heatspreader gar nicht mehr abzunehmen, den sollte der auf der DIE drauf kleben könntest du das Silizium beim abnehmen beschädigen.
Es reicht da schon aus dass eine kleine Ecke abbricht das deine CPU dann nicht mehr laufen wird.


----------



## wdkhifi (8. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die aufklärenden Antworten, ich denke, dann lasse ich nun meine CPU lieber im Sockel, bis ich mir eine andere anschaffe.. Vielleicht ist sie ja irgendwann so eingebrannt, dass der Heatspreader von alleine hält, aber prinzipiell ist es ja nicht nötig, sie aus dem Sockel zu nehmen, selbst beim Kühlertausch oder ähnlichem. In Zukunft würde ich sie aber verkleben, einfach, um sie mal herauszunehmen zu können ohne dass der HIS abfällt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

Vollkommen Korrekt und würde ich auch nicht anders machen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. Mai 2017)

Aceton auf Kunststoff *facepalm*

Naja wird wohl trotzdem nichts passiert sein.


----------



## myst02 (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Mir ist heute ein ähnliches Missgeschick passiert (siehe Bild, ober dem Chip)
Hab noch nicht versucht die CPU einzubauen, ist da noch was zu retten?

Hab die Stelle mit Isopropanol abgewischt aber man sieht es immer noch ein bisschen

Bitte um schnelle Antworthttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170513/95bde4d7655de52d95acfb44f2ab02b0.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Hab mittlerweile online gelesen dass es nur zu einem Kurzschluss kommen kann, wäre das Liquid Metal auf die PCB-Pins auf der CPU gekommen, was bei mir ja nicht passiert ist.

Stimmt das und heißt das, ich kann meine CPU bedenkenlos einbauen?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2017)

Auf dein Bild sehe ich nichts und vergrößern kann ich das Bild auch nicht um genauer was sehen zu können.
Auf dem PCB macht die Wärmeleitpaste nichts aus, wichtig ist nur dass damit bei deinen Prüfpunkte nichts mehr verbunden wird und danach sieht es laut dem Bild nicht aus.


----------



## myst02 (13. Mai 2017)

Mit den Prüfpunkten meinst du die goldenen Kontakte auf dem PCB? An die ist die WLP nicht gekommen zum Glück.

Wenn ich die CPU einbaue und sie schließt sich trotzdem kurz, würde dann mein MB auch kaputt sein?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Habs nicht mehr länger ausgehalten und alles wieder zusammengebaut. Den Einschaltknopf gedrückt und.... ES FUNKTIONIERT!!! 

Hab jetzt 20° bessere Temps in Prime95


----------



## taglicht (13. Mai 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Aceton auf Kunststoff *facepalm*
> 
> Naja wird wohl trotzdem nichts passiert sein.



Dir ist schon klar, dass das PCB einer CPU nicht aus dem klassischen 08/15 Plastik besteht? Solange du die Dinger  nicht über Stunden in Aceton badest, passiert da auch nichts... Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo der kurze Kontakt damit zu sichtbaren Beschädigungen geführt hätte. Kumpel von mir schwört sogar darauf...

Sicher ist nur, dass die Lacke aufm Mainboard das Zeug nicht besonders gern haben.


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Mai 2017)

taglicht schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das PCB einer CPU nicht aus dem klassischen 08/15 Plastik besteht? Solange du die Dinger  nicht über Stunden in Aceton badest, passiert da auch nichts... Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo der kurze Kontakt damit zu sichtbaren Beschädigungen geführt hätte. Kumpel von mir schwört sogar darauf...
> 
> Sicher ist nur, dass die Lacke aufm Mainboard das Zeug nicht besonders gern haben.



Dir ist schon bekannt das Aceton auch Harze und Ähnliches angreift ? Auch höherwertige Kunststoffe.

Warum sollte man das Risiko überhaupt engehen ? Sehe darin wenig bis keinen Sinn ,wenn es doch bessere Alternativen gibt.
Klar vl hat er grad nichts anderes da aber dennoch würde ich kein Aceton nehmen.


----------



## taglicht (14. Mai 2017)

Ist es nicht immer dieses "hab Grad nichts anderes da", was die Verwendung von Acetone, Nagellackentferner, Bremsenreiniger, etc. zur Folge hat? Habe auch schon mal Nagellackentferner auf Acetonbasis benutzen müssen und es ist natürlich nichts passiert. Man soll die Dinger ja nicht darin baden. Bewusst empfehlen würde ich ichs jetzt auch nicht, aber ist jetzt auch keine Facepalm wert!


----------



## wdkhifi (16. Mai 2017)

Und Ich tupfte lediglich mit einem leicht angefeuchteten Wattestäbchen die Stelle vorsichtig ab, um eventuelle Reste abzubekommen, die ich nicht zurück auf die Die schieben konnte. Danach mit trockenen papiertuch vorsichtig gewischt  Also bisher läuft das Ding einwandfrei und ich denke ich bin da nochmal guten Gewissens davongekommen^^ Die Skylake meines Kumpels ist das nächste Opfer...  Nun; da ich ja am eigenen Objekt erste Erfahrungen machen konnte ;D


----------



## Manston (17. Mai 2017)

Was hast du jetzt für Temperaturen nach dem köpfen ??


----------



## derschweizer (17. Mai 2017)

Ich hab nach dem Köpfen ca. 20 Grad weniger....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. Mai 2017)

Da ich kein Isopropanol zu Hause hatte und nicht extra deswegen in den Baumarkt oder in die Apotheke wollte, habe ich auch den Rest der Metallpaste mit Aceton weggetupft, mit wenig Aceton (eigentlich mit einem etwas befeuchtetem Fasertuch) ging eins A und nix is passiert. "Drüberleeren" würd ichs über den Chip jetzt auch nicht 

Bei mir hat es geklappt, übertriebene Wunder gab es temperaturmäßig zwar nicht, aber meine CPU war von haus aus schon eher gut unterwegs (hatte bei Last wohl so um die 65-75 °C im Maximum bei einer Übertaktung von 4800MHZ bei 1.3) - nach dem Köpfen gabs da zwar schon einen Unterschied, aber in dem Fall waren es dann keine 20 oder 30 Grad (was auch nicht sein muss): Unter Last bei gleicher Übertaktung jetzt eben 50-60 in Ausnahmefällen 65°C. Schlecht find ichs nicht, hat sich ausgezahlt. 

Trotzdem: Wenn es nicht sein muss, würd ich was anderes zum Reinigen als Aceton nehmen, zur Not tut es aber auch das, halb so schlimm, sofern man keine Badesession veranstaltet.


----------



## wdkhifi (18. Mai 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es geklappt, übertriebene Wunder gab es temperaturmäßig zwar nicht, aber meine CPU war von haus aus schon eher gut unterwegs (hatte bei Last wohl so um die 65-75 °C im Maximum bei einer Übertaktung von 4800MHZ bei 1.3) - nach dem Köpfen gabs da zwar schon einen Unterschied, aber in dem Fall waren es dann keine 20 oder 30 Grad (was auch nicht sein muss): Unter Last bei gleicher Übertaktung jetzt eben 50-60 in Ausnahmefällen 65°C. Schlecht find ichs nicht, hat sich ausgezahlt.



Ohh, da beneide ich dich aber um dein Sample.  Eines mit wenig Leckströmen und guter Asic vermutlich. 

Meine ging bei Maximum Heat in Prime mit Standardeinstellungen bei 4,5Ghz schon an die 90°... Allerdings gehen jetzt mit 1344k Setting und flüssigmetal bei 4,9ghz und 1,35v lld 5 sie auch nicht mehr über 75 und das hat sich dann schon sehr gelohnt


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (19. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der CPU (und wahrscheinlich wirklich ein recht gutes Sample erhalten), davon abgesehen wohl auch meinen Sweetspot erreicht von den Einstellungen.

Wobei mich Deine Einstellung auch interessiert: 4.9GHz @ ~1.35v - evtl lass ich das Setup mal so benchen - aber das hat erst einmal eher geringe Priorität.


----------



## wdkhifi (19. Mai 2017)

Ja ich tue mir mit der Loadline Level 5 (von 7) auf meinem Asus prime bei 1,35Volt auch schon ein wenig schwierig..  Mir ist bewusst, dass die Überspannungen auf Grund der relativen straffen LLD deutlich darüber liegen müssen. Aber na gut, lediglich für Benchmarks oder Tests benötige ich diesen Takt. In Games werden die 4,5Ghz auf 1,19Volt noch lange ausreichen und sollte ich den erhöhten Takt wirklich mal brauchen, dann hält sie sicher auch mit den Settings 1-2 Jahre ;D 

By the way, 5,0Ghz bei ~1,4 volt machte sie auch ;D Loadline im mittleren Bereich, aber da bekam ich Bauchschmerzen^^


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (20. Mai 2017)

> By the way, 5,0Ghz bei ~1,4 volt machte sie auch ;D Loadline im mittleren Bereich, aber da bekam ich Bauchschmerzen^^


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen!



> In Games werden die 4,5Ghz auf 1,19Volt noch lange ausreichen


Was ich für einen sehr guten Wert halte..


----------

